# Please check this out and tell me what you think!!!



## cevans2411 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am trying to make a little of extra money to get through college on and so I am going to try to sell some of my photo's on ebay. This is my first one to be selling, and I would appreciate any comments you could give me on it! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=250279279233


----------



## reg (Aug 5, 2008)

1) Strictly from a search standpoint, nobody is searching for "taken by me", and you're not using all your space in the title. Try more keywords.

2)"The size for this photo will be your choice between a 8x10, 5x7,4x6." 
Why not just pick one? Also, why would you send someone an 8x10 for four dollars with free shipping? I guarantee you'll lose money if you keep the prices where they are, and you can't have a choice listing like that anyway. It's against ebay rules.

3) Most people just don't buy random photos on there. They want well known art.

4) I'm sorry to say, it's just not a photo I, as a random person who has no connection to the photo, would put on my wall. It's very "snapshot".

5) 0 feedback seller = 0 bids.

Hope I helped.


----------



## cevans2411 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you for your feedback...I do appreciate it, and I am having success!!! I have acquired a bidder on the photo for the minimum price, and the reason I listed it at that price is because that is how much it will cost me to have the photo printed. And in order to become well known art, don't you have to start somewhere? Oh, and  thanks for the tips with the keywords!!!


----------

